# My Ophthalmotilapia ventralis Mpimbwe Breed



## frontosapat (Jan 5, 2008)

Whell my silver streaks breed for the first time today they are only about 4" She is loaded with eggs it looks like her face is going to explode. I hope she hoplds full term and dose't spit. Isnt it like 32 days or somthing like that what would you guys let it hold for.


----------



## RippinLipp (Dec 22, 2008)

21 to 28 day is the average they hold. I strip mine at 18 to 21 days. at that time they are normally free swimming. sometimes they still have a little egg sak left so I'll put them in a basket for a day or two till they use up the egg sak


----------



## RippinLipp (Dec 22, 2008)

I just took a pic of my Kapampas they breed for me a few times already. The males are starting to color up nicely


----------



## supafly (Dec 17, 2003)

Nice kapampas, can you post some more pictures? I plan on getting a group of 8 but having a hard time finding any decent pictures. Thanks and sorry for hijacking.


----------



## RippinLipp (Dec 22, 2008)

I've been doing some research on them and I found out that they are not Kapampas.
Kapampas are different in color, they have alot of yellow going down the side of the body. I was suppose to get the Kapampas but I recevied something else.

It was mentioned that they could be Longola's and they do look simular. The differnce I've seen is the Longolas have some black on the upper part of the body and mine don't, also mine are a light powder blue almost white as you can see in the pic. And the Longola is more dirty in the body. Also the female Longola has a green sheen on the body and my females don't.

Zongwe was also brought up, but there are differences there to. A member of a different sight posted a pic of the Kalubamba and it looks identical to mine. cyatide posted a link on a thread in here about the Longola and you can see the differences there. Right now I'm trying to contact the breeder I got them from to find out what Ventralis he had at the time I purchased them. That should help narrow things down.


----------



## supafly (Dec 17, 2003)

I thought so, to me yours are more like Zongwe. 
I have found a few pictures and most of them look like this.









I wish there was a sure way to distinguish these fish because most of the wholesalers don't even know what they are selling. In the end we get stuck with misinformed information.


----------



## Qaddiction (Oct 16, 2007)

After reading the translated article, it definitely seems to be either Zongwe or Kalubamba. The pictures are a little hard to tell, but when your male is colored up, depending if there is any black in the caudal or dorsal fins then I would tend to think Zongwe. If no black, I would think Kalubamba. I purchased a pair of wild caught Longols Sunflower. The male is starting to settle in and show very faint coloring. It will be interesting to see if he colors up like yours, only with yellow in the chest as the article pictures. One thin I have going against me is I only have a pair, so the male doesn't have any competition to shine his brightest. Time will tell...


----------



## RippinLipp (Dec 22, 2008)

Well I got ahold of the breeder. He said he does not or never has had the Kalubamba. But he has had the Zongwe for the last 3 years. So I belive thats what I got. He said he was really sorry for giving me the wrong fish and that he would make it up to me. He said next time I'm in town to stop by and he will give me another group of juvies to bring home. 

You gotta love it when someone knows when they made a mistake and their willing to fix it. :thumb:


----------



## hazard (Apr 6, 2003)

Here is a picture of my male kapambas. These came from oldworld exotics










A very nice fish

Chris


----------



## frontosapat (Jan 5, 2008)

Cool. Well sorry it took so long to get back on here but the female only held a day then spit but i have a yellow lab that is holding in the tanks but i dont have a male in the tank and i use yellows are suragent mothers all the time they are very good for picking up other fishes eggs so maby it will work and i have some juvinal ventralis.


----------

